# Im Zweifel für das gefühlte Misstrauen



## Captain Picard (25 August 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,371399,00.html


> Wenn künftige Bundeskanzler Neuwahlen für politisch opportun oder unvermeidbar halten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - werden sie es noch leichter haben als Helmut Kohl 1983 und Gerhard Schröder 2005.* Ein Grund zum Jubeln ist das nicht. Denn wir sind mit dem heutigen Urteil auch wieder einen Schritt näher an die Demoskopenrepublik Deutschland gerückt: Sollten ein Kanzler und die ihn tragenden Parteien in naher Zukunft es für richtig halten, über ein Misstrauensvotum Neuwahlen zu ordern, weil die Umfragewerte gerade günstig erscheinen, dann werden sie von diesem Bundesverfassungsgericht jedenfalls nicht gestoppt.*


Per Televoting demnächst die Auflösung des Bundestages....

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2005)

Die (IMHO schwache und nicht wirklich überzeugende) Begründung ist in einer Pressemitteilung zusammen gefasst:



			
				PM des BVerfG v. 25.08.2005 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bundesverfassungsgericht - Pressestelle -
> 
> Pressemitteilung Nr. 78/2005 vom 25. August 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Per Televoting demnächst die Auflösung des Bundestages....
> 
> cp


60 Mio. x 0,57 € das gibt Kohle.  (wieviel Leute wählen?)
Hier ist das komplette Urteil:
http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/cgi-bin/link.pl?presse


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2005)

Danke, Stieglitz, für den Link - obwohl er nicht zum Urteil, sondern zu der von mir oben geposteten Pressemitteilung führt. Das Urteil soll in ein paar Tagen vorliegen ...


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Stieglitz, für den Link - obwohl er nicht zum Urteil, sondern zu der von mir oben geposteten Pressemitteilung führt. Das Urteil soll in ein paar Tagen vorliegen ...



Verzeihst du einem Nichtjuristen?  
Im Urteil wird wohl nicht viel anderes drinnstehen, oder?
Übrigens ich habs höchsten bis zur Hälfte durchgelesen, dann sind mir die Augenklappen runtergefallen. Wie ihr Juristen das schafft immer diese elendlangen Schriftsätze durchzulesen.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr Juristen das schafft immer diese elendlangen Schriftsätze durchzu*lesen*.


Schreiben, schreiben ... Das macht Spaß!


----------



## drboe (25 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die (IMHO schwache und nicht wirklich überzeugende) Begründung ist in einer Pressemitteilung zusammen gefasst:



Schon bei der Erklärung Köhlers habe ich gezuckt. Der Mann hätte nur (an Format) gewinnen können, hätte er sich geweigert das Spiel mitzuspielen. Dummer Weise hat er die Chance sich vom Hampelmann seiner Partei  zu emanzipieren nicht nur verstreichen lassen, er hat die mit fragwürdigen politischen Wertungen geradezu konterkariert. Nachdenkenswerter Beitrag dazu.

Nun hatte das BVerG seine Chance und hat die geradezu grandios versiebt. Der Staatsräson wäre z. B. auch mit 4:4 Stimmen genüge getan worden. Das hätten künftige Kanzler dann so verstehen können, dass es bei weiteren Fällen auch einmal anders kommen könnte. Statt dessen geradezu ein Durchmarsch mit 7:1. Damit wird möglich, was die Verfassung eigentlich verhindern wollte: ein Auflösungs"recht" des Regierungschefs. Wenn in einem lauen Sommer des Jahres 20.. einem künftigen Kanzler die Stimmung für die eigene Partei günstig erscheint, dann organisiert er mit einigen Getreuen die Neuwahl und damit seine vorzeitige Vertragsverlängerung um 4 Jahre. Welcher künftige Abgeordnete wird angesichts der 2 manipulierten Auflösungen und den Entscheidungen bzw. der Miserfolgsquote noch einmal klagen? Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, als müßte man zu den Gegner des Grundgesetzes auch die Richter des BVerFG zählen.  

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Schon bei der Erklärung Köhlers habe ich gezuckt. Der Mann hätte nur (an Format) gewinnen können, hätte er sich geweigert das Spiel mitzuspielen.


Wie es vorauszusehen war, sind die Begehrlichkeiten geweckt, das Grundgesetz ein beliebig zu manipulierendes 
wertloses Stück Papier,  dabei der Bundespräsident als Vorreiter. Was wohl "Papa" Heuss 
(Anmerkung für die Jüngeren, der erste Bundespräsident der Nachkriegsrepublik)  dazu sagen würde, schätze 
er würde sich im Grabe rumdrehen 
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,371433,00.html


> Köhler plädiert für Selbstauflösungsrecht
> 
> Kaum haben die Karlsruher Richter den eingeschlagenen Weg zu Neuwahlen abgesegnet, werden die Rufe nach einem Selbstauflösungsrecht des Bundestages lauter. Quer durch alle Parteien fordern die Politiker eine entsprechende Grundgesetzänderung. Auch der Bundespräsident ist dafür.


cp


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2005)

Wer, der "Kreisel-Heuss"?

Der rotiert doch schon länger ...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2005)

Nicht ganz ohne Spitze: Analyseversuch des SPIEGEL



			
				SPIEGEL zur Einleitung schrieb:
			
		

> Verfassungsrechtliche Maßstäbe für die Überprüfung von politischen Einschätzungen zu entwickeln, hat der Verfassungsgerichts-Vize Winfried Hassemer einmal gesagt, sei ähnlich schwer, wie einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln. Allerdings, so der selten um ein Bonmot verlegene Senatsvorsitzende, könnte das dann gelingen, wenn man entsprechend viele Nägel nimmt.
> 
> Das war im März vergangenen Jahres, als es um die Juniorprofessuren ging. Jetzt, bei der juristischen Überprüfung der Bundestagsauflösung, tauchte das Pudding-Problem wieder auf. Doch diesmal ersparten sich Hassemer und die Mehrzahl seiner Richterkollegen die Mühe, allzu viele Nägel in die Hand nehmen zu müssen. Sie legten einfach die Wand um, und nagelten den Pudding in der Waagrechten fest.


----------



## drboe (26 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz ohne Spitze: Analyseversuch des SPIEGEL


Einer der seltenen Beiträge, wo ich dem Spiegel zustimme. Ansonsten gehören die leider meist zu den Zelig-Medien. Mein Respekt gilt dem Abgeordneten Schulz, der sicher unbequem ist, aber aufrecht. Er wird in der taz gewürdigt. Von der Sorte Politiker düfte es m. E. gern ein paar mehr geben.

M. Boettcher


----------

